# A little J.C. Higgins mens tank help



## xochi0603 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello, Need help identifying this tank half. Looks like it's from a 50's special deluxe. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 1, 2014)

Your correct 1951 special de luxe


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation. Is it worth $70?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 1, 2014)

xochi0603 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. Is it worth $70?




It is to someone that has the other half.


----------

